# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  Oriental Steamed Veggies

## stormstrength

1. Steam your veggies like Bak Choy, Brocolli, Cauliflower etc then take them out and put them in a bowl
2. Fry some garlic in olive oil while simultaneously
3. Make a mixture of 3 tablespoons of barley flour or rice flour or corn starch, half a cup to a cup of water, sesame seed oil and soy sauce or oyster sauce. Make sure that the flour is dissolved in the water
4. When the garlic is browned, pour the mixture in 3 and stir until thickened
5. Pour resulting sauce on the veggies & consume with steamed brown rice

----------


## Tobey

Sounds good bud. Thanks for the reciepe.
IC

PS. Is it 3 tablespoons for the sesame seed oil and soy sauce as well?

----------

